# Wow , got my first swam!!



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomas said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks tom , and welcome back , im so happy my trap work!! got my first colony of bees, for free and it mite Resistance !


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

By chance did you catch the swarm in the big mango tree that you mentioned to me?

----------
Tom


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomas said:


> By chance did you catch the swarm in the big mango tree that you mentioned to me?
> 
> ----------
> Tom


no it was not the trap on the mango tree but one on a big almond tree , now i should leave them alone for 2 to 3 week until they make some combs with blood right ?then move them to the something bigger , the trap has small top bar so i will have to piggy back them to a longer bar or frame? what to you think?


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

here a picture of the bars on that trap they are only 9 1/2 long
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1896678954195.53013.1758242520&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1896678954195.53013.1758242520&type=3&theater


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the swarm catch!

You might want to read the suggestions on "comb guides" at the link below:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
If your top bars are going to be 19" long, you especially need a good guide, as the longer the bar, the more likely it is that the bees will want to curve the comb. A waxed string is more likely to lead to cross comb than a triangular comb guide.


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Congratulations on the swarm catch!
> 
> You might want to read the suggestions on "comb guides" at the link below:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm
> If your top bars are going to be 19" long, you especially need a good guide, as the longer the bar, the more likely it is that the bees will want to curve the comb. A waxed string is more likely to lead to cross comb than a triangular comb guide.


Thanks im ahead of you buddy here a picture of them
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1896678954195.53013.1758242520&type=3&theater


----------



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

Rafael,

If they are the same type of almond trees that we have in Honduras, I've had luck catching swarms in them also.

Two weeks should be enough to time. You are right about having to piggy back a longer bar to them. Carefully nail or screw the longer bar on top of the small one. You need to be careful that you don't knock the comb off. 

The other option is to cut the comb and attach it directly to the longer bar. The problem is that new comb is fragil making this difficult. Here are some pictures of a sling I made using a bit of frame wire and a piece of wood to help support the comb until the bees can attach it to the bar.

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/slingforattachingcomb01.jpg
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/slingforattachingcomb02.jpg
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s313/Tomas_fotos/slingforattachingcomb03.jpg

----------
Tom


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomas said:


> Rafael,
> 
> If they are the same type of almond trees that we have in Honduras, I've had luck catching swarms in them also.
> 
> ...


yes tom i was thinking the same thing except i will be useing fishing line. its strong and more flexible, like in the drawing i did http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1896678954195.53013.1758242520&type=3&theater


----------

